# Charter Arms/Tauras



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyone own a Charter Arms or Taurus 38 sp. revolver? Was wanting to buy one and was wondered how they are? How accurate are they and how about reliability?


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a Taurus .357 and it is a great gun, build quality good and no issues whatsoever with it. accuracy is better than i am capable of.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

I've had a .38 Taurus for years; built great, no issues - simple to use/clean/maintain. Taurus also has a lifetime warranty (at least mine does).
Agree with Scallop on the accuracy.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a stainless one,had it for about 12 years,it has only a 3" barrel it shoots as good as I need,,I only shoot it a couple times a month but keep it on me all the time,it has been in the river and several marshes,,it works for me,,


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks for your input guys....very much appreciated.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I had a hammerless .357 (blued) taurus 650 revolver, man i loved that gun. perfect ccw gun if you ask me...it got stolen though, i'd love to catch the piece of crap that took it.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The newer Taurus revolvers take a back to seat to noone, at least in my opinon. They are made well and have vey few flaws if any. Taurus spent many years though designing what they consider top of the line revolvers. If you get a Taurus make sure it's a newer one. I've heard (and been victim of one) horror stories about mid 90's models having soft firging pins.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

here is one of mine


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a buddy who has a couple of there revolvers and hasnt had any issues with them, I had a PT99 many years ago and it was one of the best 9MMs I ever owned(and I have had a few) I just seen one of there full size 357s in a sale ad and it looks like a winner, with Smith and Ruger getting to be so high dollar Tauras is a very viable option.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont have any experience with the pocket pistols from Taurus or Charter Arms since I usually carry my Glock 27. On the other hand I do have a Taurus Raging Bull in 44mag. with 8 3/8" barrel and will put it up against a Ruger or S&W any day of the week! I also had a PT140 prior to my glock and it was a great gun and never had any issues. 

Taurus has come a long way since the early days, the new 24/7 looks like a nice piece as well.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

I carry a Charter Arms Undercover .38 spl daily. Hundreds of rounds through it with no issues what so ever.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for all your input. 
I went out and bought myself a Charter Arms 38 Undercover Lite for Christmas.
IT'S SO SWEEEEEET......


HO HO HO 
Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.


----------

